# Amsterdam!!!



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Who doesn't just love Amsterdam? Small in size but big in Everything! First, the lovely Officepark 'Zuidas' (South Axis) x 20, Then i take you through a small part of the City Centre. 
*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.










*And now, the Centre of this amazing City.
*:cheers: 

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.










Hope you enjoyed the thread, and i think you'll have the urge to visit this great city :banana:


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1008/767385103_4a32df11cc_o.jpg

^^Where was this shot made?


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Good eye and excellent pictures. Keep it coming...


----------



## Har (Dec 4, 2005)

Great pics [email protected] Wonder why there is no thread on the Dutch forum


----------



## Racingfreak (Sep 11, 2005)

Very nice pics.


----------



## www.Rotterdam.nl (Oct 14, 2005)

The "Zuid-As" pictures Rock!!!


----------



## kuikentje (Aug 3, 2004)

[img=http://img131.imageshack.us/img131/8517/amsterdam12juli032ae9.th.jpg]


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

There are some really fantastic projects!


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

Very nice and honest photographs. Honest in a sense that the pisc do not only show what is considered the nice parts of the city.


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Great pictures! I'll go to Amsterdam this winter!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome pictures. I was in Amsterdam this August for the first time and I just loved it


----------



## richbaker (Sep 13, 2007)

nice shots man! keep it up!!










_______________________________________
amazing blogs from Mitsubishi's rEVOLUTIONary machine, Saab News and Ford News


----------



## Masterdam18 (Jun 8, 2007)

AMS guy said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1008/767385103_4a32df11cc_o.jpg
> 
> ^^Where was this shot made?


Amstelveen is dat


----------



## cwilson758 (Jul 20, 2004)

I love Amsterdam SO MUCH!!!


----------



## velut arbor aevo (Oct 5, 2007)

yea, who doesn't love ams, I stayed there for four days this summer and I instantly fell in love with this city


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks for the nice comments so far  I am planning a tour trough the 'real' Amsterdam a tour such as this one i took in my hometown last week in a 2-day stay, showing you neighbourhoods like Amsterdam-West, Bijlmermeer (south-east) and North. I am quite interested in these type of areas that every Dutch city has. So i'll be back with some new Amsterdam Pictures


----------



## wc eend (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice unusual, sometimes abstract shots!


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

I love trams


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Nice shots


----------

